#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  На что живут монахи?

## Ануруддха

Прочитал тред Julie о монастырях и всплыл давно интересующий меня вопрос: Как и на что живут монахи? Неужели на одни лишь пожертвования. Или какое-нибудь подсобное хозяйство ведут? Если так, то на это, наверное, тоже куча времени уходить должна, а если нет, то как-то некрасиво получается: Мол, вы, давайте, жертвуйте, а мы за вас помолимся.  

Р.S. Вообще, если кто-то(имею ввиду кто-нибудь ) натыкался на сведения о распорядке дня в монастырях, то был бы крайне благодарен за ссылочку. 

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Модератор

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Расскажу то, что я видел на Шри-Ланке: монахи там живут на подаяние. Буддийский монах идет с чашей для подаяния (чаша достаточно большая) по улицам города или деревни. Останавливается возле пунктов общественного питания, домов и ждет. Если монаху ничего не выносят, то он идет дальше, при этом могут наполнить едой всю чашу. Подаяние монахи могут собирать только до 12 часов дня, может быть даже до 11-ти, поскольку до 12-ти все должно быть съедено. После 12-ти монахи публично не едят. Если монахам необходимы деньги, к примеру на строительство или ремонт храма, то они могут собирать и деньги, хотя это и не совсем правильно, в смысле не согласуется с Винаей. 

Есть другой подход – миряне сами приходят в храм, монастырь и приносят еду. На Шри-Ланке это очень древняя традиция и весьма устоявшаяся. Семья выбирает себе храм или монастырь (если есть из чего выбрать), и приносит еду согласно расписанию. В семье хорошо знают и помнят, что такого-то числа они должны накормить монахов, к примеру, завтраком. Нужно заметить, что буддийских храмов на Шри-Ланке – великое множество. В одном Коломбо, столице Шри-Ланки с миллионным населением, их около 200! Еще деревня может подарить землю монахам под строительство культового сооружения. Дарение земли – весьма распространенное явление. В результате у монахов оказались большие земельные угодья, пещеры, которые они в свою очередь могут дарить мирянам. К примеру, настоятель Дамбуллы, большого храмового комплекса, подарил землю под стадион для крикета, а также построил на своей территории современный колледж для мирян. Но между тем монахи ходят с чашами для подаяния… 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ersh

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
В Китае и на Тибете монахи живут на пожертвования, на доходы от проведения ритритов, от торговли предметами культа. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AVM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1)Что Вы имеете ввиду, говоря, что после 12 монахи не едят публично? Т.е. есть им все-таки можно, но в уединении? 

2) Вы пишите, что приносить в храм еду - давно устоявшаяся традиция. Нельзя ли поподробнее. Ведь приносят наверняка не все, а только те, кто от буддизма не далек. А что взамен? Слушают учение? 

3) Так же очень интересно может ли мирянин, не имеющий отношения к какому-либо монастырю получать учение от тамошних мастеров или этого удостаиваются лишь монахи? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Николай

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
В Корее при монастырях есть поля.

На них и работают. 


Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2) Вы пишите, что приносить в храм еду - давно устоявшаяся традиция. Нельзя ли поподробнее. Ведь приносят наверняка не все, а только те, кто от буддизма не далек. А что взамен? Слушают учение?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Бывает и так - что не слушают. Зачем им? Они люди маленьких способностей. Два дня пути. Подношения сделал и назад еще два дня. А вы думали, что у обычных людей что-то иначе, чем у большинства наших христиан с походом на пасху?  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Модератор

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1)Что Вы имеете ввиду, говоря, что после 12 монахи не едят публично? Т.е. есть им все-таки можно, но в уединении?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Дело в том, что монахам после полудня есть нельзя, но данное правило относится в большей степени к медитирующим монахам, к тем кто удалился в лесные монастыри. Есть очень много монахов, которые выполняют повседневные функции связанные с мирянами или просто заняты какой-то деятельностью. В этом случае нет смысла ограничивать себя в еде, иначе можно протянуть ноги - это называется срединный путь. 

Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2) Вы пишите, что приносить в храм еду - давно устоявшаяся традиция. Нельзя ли поподробнее. Ведь приносят наверняка не все, а только те, кто от буддизма не далек. А что взамен? Слушают учение?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Тут не совсем товарно-денежные отношения. Большинство населения понимает, что кроме обычной жизни есть еще духовная составляющая. Носителем духовности являются Сангха, поэтому сохранение Дхармы связано с сохранением Сангхи. Если мы поддерживаем экологию или сохраняем редкие виды животных, что мы получаем взамен? Есть что-то такое, что нельзя измерить в долларах, что-то трансцендентное нашему обычному сознанию. 

Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3) Так же очень интересно может ли мирянин, не имеющий отношения к какому-либо монастырю получать учение от тамошних мастеров или этого удостаиваются лишь монахи? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Система монастырей на Шри-Ланке построена таким образом, что любой желающий может получить учение и пройти обучение под руководством монаха, при этом пропитание ему будут обеспечивать те же миряне. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AVM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Николаю:

Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Бывает и так - что не слушают. Зачем им? Они люди маленьких способностей. Два дня пути. Подношения сделал и назад еще два дня. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Какую роль играют способности? Ведь каждый когда-то начинает с нуля. Или вы имеете ввиду, что они от этого просто очень далеки и соваться в духовные дела особого желания не испытывают? 
Cпасибо! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AVM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Модератору:


Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Есть очень много монахов, которые выполняют повседневные функции связанные с мирянами или просто заняты какой-то деятельностью. В этом случае нет смысла ограничивать себя в еде, иначе можно протянуть ноги - это называется срединный путь. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



1) А что, среди медитирующих монахов и такие случаи бывали? Насколько я понимаю, с чашами ходят монахи городских храмов, а в лес приносят миряне, так? 

2) А в чем заключается срединный путь, и какие бывают еще? Могут ли городские монахи удаляться в лесные монастыри для медитации и наоборот живущие в лесу возвращаться в город или эти образы жизни не совместимы? 

3) Вы говорите, что существует определенного рода система. А что представляет собой стандартный курс обучения, или такого понятия не существует, а вариантов много? А в принципе в монахи любой пойти может, или это сложнее? 

Cпасибо! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

Дима Н. (13.02.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Модератор

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1) А что, среди медитирующих монахов и такие случаи бывали? Насколько я понимаю, с чашами ходят монахи городских храмов, а в лес приносят миряне, так?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Не знаю на счет случаев, это я образно описал. С чашами ходят и городские, и деревенские монахи. Есть лесные монастыри, где монахи медитируют, в этом случае с чашей они не ходят, их обеспечивают питанием либо другие монахи, либо миряне. 


Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2) А в чем заключается срединный путь, и какие бывают еще?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Это путь, который открыл Будда, путь между двумя крайностями: потворствования своим жеданиям и строгим аскетизмом. 

Потворствовать себе в чувственном наслаждении, неблагородном, обыденном, вульгарном, порочном, бесполезном; или предаваться самоумерщвлению, болезненному, неблагородному, бесполезному: обеих этих крайностей избежал Совершенный и постиг Срединный Путь, позволяющий одновременно видеть и знать, ведущий к миру, мудрости, пробуждению, Нирване. 


Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Могут ли городские монахи удаляться в лесные монастыри для медитации и наоборот живущие в лесу возвращаться в город или эти образы жизни не совместимы?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Могут, многие монахи так и поступают: период практики и затем возвращение в социум. 


Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3) Вы говорите, что существует определенного рода система. А что представляет собой стандартный курс обучения, или такого понятия не существует, а вариантов много? А в принципе в монахи любой пойти может, или это сложнее?
Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Существует определенная система - 10-ти дневный курс медитации с довольно плотным графиком, по 11 часов медитаций в день, молчанием и 2-х разовым питанием. Этот курс может пройти любой желающий, не обязательно монах. 10-ки, если не 100-ти центров открыты для вас, приезжайте и пратикуйте. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AVM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Представить, как живут люди на Шри-Ланке довольно сложно, ведь это практически на экваторе. Климатические условия, наверняка, являются одной из основных помех практике. 

1) А как на Шри-Ланке обстоит дело с английским языком. Я знаю, что он там официальный, но далеко не первый. Сложно с народом общаться? 


Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Существует определенная система - 10-ти дневный курс медитации с довольно плотным графиком, по 11 часов медитаций в день, молчанием и 2-х разовым питанием. Этот курс может пройти любой желающий, не обязательно монах. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



2) А Вы сами проходили такой курс, если да, то, сколько он стоит, и почему Вы выбрали для этого Шри-Ланку? 

Спасибо! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Модератор

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Представить, как живут люди на Шри-Ланке довольно сложно, ведь это практически на экваторе. Климатические условия, наверняка, являются одной из основных помех практике.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Одно знаю, что выдержать 30-ти градусную жару легче чем 30-ти градусный холод. На самом деле местный климат не является препятствием к практике, скорее наоборот - способствует. Нет необходимости в какой-то особой одежде, тут же растут кокосовые пальмы и бананы. Солнечный цикл почти не сдвигается. Жить можно почти под открытым небом. 

Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) А как на Шри-Ланке обстоит дело с английским языком. Я знаю, что он там официальный, но далеко не первый. Сложно с народом общаться?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Английский знает практически все население. 


Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2) А Вы сами проходили такой курс, если да, то, сколько он стоит, и почему Вы выбрали для этого Шри-Ланку?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Да, такой курс я проходил. Его стоимость лучше здесь не обсуждать, в принципе его можно пройти и бесплатно. При большом желании можно оставаться в монастыре в течение 3-х месяцев и даже года. 

Шри-Ланка, в смысле буддизма - уникальная страна. Это страна, где впервые были записаны слова Будды в виде Палийского канона, эта страна сохранила дерево Бодхи, то дерево под которым Будда обрел просветление (дерево Бодхи, которое сейчас растет в Индии, было привезено в виде отростка с Цейлона). Ну и в заключении - эта страна сохранила зуб Будды. Сейчас я готовлю сайт, посвященный Шри-Ланке, как будет готов - сообщу. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 AVM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

При большом желании можно оставаться в монастыре в течение 3-х месяцев и даже года. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



А проблем с визой разве не возникнет? Только что, посмотрев передачу Крылова о Сингапуре, я узнал, что визу на постоянное проживание можно получить лишь прожив там не менее 5 лет. Строже чем в Штатах. Я думаю, что в Шри-Ланке с оформлением долгосрочной визы тоже хлопот возникнет не мало. 


Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Сейчас я готовлю сайт, посвященный Шри-Ланке, как будет готов - сообщу. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Очень интересно. Заранее благодарю! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

Дима Н. (13.02.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Модератор

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
А проблем с визой разве не возникнет? Только что, посмотрев передачу Крылова о Сингапуре, я узнал, что визу на постоянное проживание можно получить лишь прожив там не менее 5 лет. Строже чем в Штатах. Я думаю, что в Шри-Ланке с оформлением долгосрочной визы тоже хлопот возникнет не мало.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

На 30 дней - безвизовый въезд. На 3 месяца виза оформляется прямо там или в посольстве, в Москве. На год уже сложнее, необходимо собирать какие-то документы. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 AVM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Огромное спасибо за очень ценную информацию !!!


1) А вот еще интересно, как у монахов дело с медициной обстоит. Ходят ли они на прием к врачу и принимают ли таблетки или лечатся своими собственными «нетрадиционными» методами? А если так, то, на сколько успешно (если, конечно, вообще можно сделать такую оценку). 

2) Так же очень интересно, как люди становятся монахами. (здесь меня интересует чисто техническая сторона: Что должен сделать человек чтобы стать монахом и существуют ли критерии по которым берут или, наоборот, могут не взять в монастырь?) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Модератор
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) А вот еще интересно, как у монахов дело с медициной обстоит. Ходят ли они на прием к врачу и принимают ли таблетки или лечатся своими собственными «нетрадиционными» методами? А если так, то, на сколько успешно (если, конечно, вообще можно сделать такую оценку).
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

На Шри-Ланке очень развита древняя медицинская наука Аюрведа. Если монах болеет, он скорее всего отправляется к врачу-аюрведу. Монахи тоже болеют, они такие же люди. Возможно болеют не так часто и сильно как мы, тут надо изучать статистику. Зная принципы Аюрведы монах может вылечить себя и сам. 

Три дня мне удалось пожить в аюрведческом центре, врач по пульсу очень точно определила все отклонения в организме и рассказала как можно лечиться. Затем три дня, по 2 часа делали аюрведчиский массаж в 4 руки, специальное масло втирают в тело - полное расслабление  

Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2) Так же очень интересно, как люди становятся монахами. (здесь меня интересует чисто техническая сторона: Что должен сделать человек чтобы стать монахом и существуют ли критерии по которым берут или, наоборот, могут не взять в монастырь?) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Мы как-то спрашивали нашего гида-монаха почему он стал монахам, тогда он спросил почему мы стали комсомольцами? В их обществе положено идти в монахи какому-то члену семьи. Как самому стать монахом? Думаю, что не очень сложно, приехать в монастырь и попроситься в монахи. Вам дадут соответствующее посвящение, другое дело где и как вы будете жить? Хотя на Шри-Ланке сейчас не хватает монахов и они принимают к себе иностранцев. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Николай

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Или вы имеете ввиду, что они от этого просто очень далеки и соваться в духовные дела особого желания не испытывают? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Именно это я имел ввиду.  Разная карма. Кто то может сидеть в медитации днями, а кому то важны деньги. Но если, тебе важны деньги, а ты веришь, что Будда сказал таки истину, делай свой минимум - это тоже неплохо.   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AVM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
На Шри-Ланке очень развита древняя медицинская наука Аюрведа. Если монах болеет, он скорее всего отправляется к врачу-аюрведу. Монахи тоже болеют, они такие же люди.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Да, учитывая количество монахов, приходящееся на квадратный метр территории, можно представить какие очереди этих трезвенников – язвенников (а введу 2х разового питания, по калорийности, на сколько я понял, не уступающего лишь только завтраку прапора с острова Русский еще и гастритчиков, нефритиков и пр.) выстраиваются к тамошним знахарям на прием. 


Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Затем три дня, по 2 часа делали аюрведчиский массаж в 4 руки, специальное масло втирают в тело - полное расслабление 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


А результат?  


Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

В их обществе положено идти в монахи какому-то члену семьи. Как самому стать монахом? Думаю, что не очень сложно, приехать в монастырь и попроситься в монахи. Вам дадут соответствующее посвящение, другое дело где и как вы будете жить?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



А что, монахам разрешено жить дома с семьей? 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Модератор

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

А что, монахам разрешено жить дома с семьей? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Монахи на Шри-Ланке принимают обет безбрачия, у них нет семьи. Еще интересный момент - в ланкийском обществе идеал человека без семьи, т.е. если у кого нет семьи: жены, мужа, детей - это считается хорошо. Превые лица в стране бессемейные люди. Другой менталитет. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 AVM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Я почему про семью спросил, ведь речь зашла о том, где и как будет жить иностранец, стань он монахом на Шри-Ланке. Разве монахи не в монастыре живут? Какие проблемы могут возникнуть с жильем? 

А вот еще вопрос: Вы случайно не знаете, как можно связаться с каким-нибудь из Шриланкийских дхарма-центров или монастырей, может у какого из них вэб страничка есть? 
Спасибо! 


Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Превые лица в стране бессемейные люди. Другой менталитет. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Раз уж речь зашла о политике, то я читал, что на Шри-Ланке монахи активно вмешиваются в политику государства, что приводит даже к фактам убийства по политическим мотивам (известны случаи официального сожжения буддийских монахов из-за их активного вмешательства в борьбу политических партий и фракций). Со сменой власти некоторые настоятели крупных монастырей в свое время были вынуждены отправиться в эмиграцию, дабы избежать расправы над собой. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

Дима Н. (13.02.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Модератор

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Я почему про семью спросил, ведь речь зашла о том, где и как будет жить иностранец, стань он монахом на Шри-Ланке. Разве монахи не в монастыре живут? Какие проблемы могут возникнуть с жильем?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Монахи живут при монастырях, но для того, чтобы вам там жить - необходимо предварительно договориться. На вас должна расчитать питание место проживание и т.д. 


Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
А вот еще вопрос: Вы случайно не знаете, как можно связаться с каким-нибудь из Шриланкийских дхарма-центров или монастырей, может у какого из них вэб страничка есть? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Адреса центров и монастырей можно посмотреть, к примеру, здесь: http://www.metta.lk/temples/ 



Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Раз уж речь зашла о политике, то я читал, что на Шри-Ланке монахи активно вмешиваются в политику государства, что приводит даже к фактам убийства по политическим мотивам (известны случаи официального сожжения буддийских монахов из-за их активного вмешательства в борьбу политических партий и фракций). Со сменой власти некоторые настоятели крупных монастырей в свое время были вынуждены отправиться в эмиграцию, дабы избежать расправы над собой. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Официально Сангха отделена от государства, но поскольку монашество на острове существует более 2000 лет, то оно имеет большие материальные ценности. Имея материальные ценности - можно влиять на политику, к примеру, чтобы сохранить эти ценности. Государство неоднократно национализировало часть средств Сангхи, чем подвигало монашество к активным действиям, в том числе и к политическим. Действительно были и такие случаи, когда монахам и настоятелям приходилось скрываться в эмиграции, в то время когда их политическое лобби проигровало. И это не такая уж давняя история, к примеру, наш гид-монах был вынужден покинуть страну, когда в ней сменился политический режим. Сейчас он конечно вернулся, но факт остается фактом. Вообще, общество на Шри-Ланке чрезвычайно политизировано, даже больше чем у нас, но это уже совсем другая история...

----------

Дима Н. (13.02.2009)

----------

